

Hong Kong in Honduras? - saua
http://www.economist.com/node/21541392

======
jf271
This has been posted here before. It is an ambitious project. Honduras did a
great job of protecting their constitution a couple of years ago but seems to
be helpless against the gangs that are taking over the country. I hope this
works for them.

